
Ask HN: How to make a difference in the elections as an engineer? - nycdem
I&#x27;m an engineer cooped up in side my NYC apartment trying to figure out what I can do to best help my party (Democrats) win the election this coming fall. I know of opportunities to get volunteer to help races in other states (since we all know NY always goes blue) by making calls and sending texts but it feels like there should be a way to utilize my skills as an engineer to make a different kind of difference. Are there groups I can donate my time to as an engineer or programs I can build to support my party? I am not looking to quit my job but I have a lot of free time.
======
whb07
You should definitely help increase real estate taxes, increase taxes on
wages, and add more regulations on the financial markets. Maybe build a small
app to help keep registered voters info so then when these initiatives are
started you can quickly get the signatures?

------
giantg2
Duplicate Cambridge Analytica's approach.

------
_davebennett
Honestly, you might be better off getting involved in non-tech ways. That's
often where most of the help is needed. I do manage a website for my party but
it's very hands-off WordPress style.

------
GudumbaShankar
Elizabeth Warren's campaign open sourced a bunch of their tools for other
campaigns to use. You can try contributing your skills there:
[https://github.com/Elizabeth-Warren](https://github.com/Elizabeth-Warren)

You can also look at organizations like Tech for Campaigns
([https://www.techforcampaigns.org/](https://www.techforcampaigns.org/)) to
get involved in.

------
seesawtron
ULPT: pro-your-party bot accounts?

~~~
HomeDeLaPot
Bots that seek out emotionally charged political tweets and then encourage
civil conversation!

~~~
seesawtron
I like the way you think

